# Plibara Lizard - Please help ID



## ALANMEYBURGH (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All, 

I photographed this lizards west of Newman (North West WA) yesterday and would like to know if anyone can id it and tell me more about the species. It was really tolerant of me as long as i moved slowly and deliberate. (I hope the image is attached)

cheers AL


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ring tailed dragon - ctenophorus caudicinctus


----------



## jordo (Jan 23, 2013)

Second that, a stunning male. They're a species found across much of arid Australia and show an affinity to rocky habitats. There are several subspecies. This one, arguable the most spectacular, is C. caudicinctus caudicinctus.


----------



## ALANMEYBURGH (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that guys - I'm thrilled to find that out. 

I do a lot of walking around in the scrub for my work and come across these critters often. Just this morning a smaller specimen came running at me from its rock and ended up right under my boot as I stepped forward. I had to put the poor thing out of its misery - I still feel bad about it. They really are beautiful creatures for their looks and character. I have occasionally fed them flies - and then they sit there waiting for the next one. 

Can anyone explain that behavior of running at me. First time that’s happened. Are they the same as racehorse goanna trying to find a vantage point.
Al


----------



## geckodan (Jan 23, 2013)

Your foot coming down probably looked like a shady rock overhang - although rocks don't usually keep moving.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 24, 2013)

And a nicely coloured-up male. 

I have never had a dragon run towards me - most unusual. I guess tt is possible you could have startled it and in the panic of heading for the safety of a large rock on the other side of you, miss-timed its run. Very odd, whatever.

Then strong sharp banding pretty much the full length of the tail can be used tro identify identity (as the common name suggests). Females and juveniles are not as distinctive and the body is basically all mottled red bown. The netted dragons and pebble dragon also have banding on the tail but not as much or not in sharp bands.

Blue


----------

